# bucket wont work



## richiemaier (Mar 7, 2005)

i have a 1982 Ford asplundh lb48 bucket truck. The outriggers work fine but the boom wont work at all. Is there a safety switch stopping operation and if so where would it be located ?? Or could it be something else ?? Any help would be appreciated !!! Thank You Richard Maier [email protected]


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 7, 2005)

There is an emergency stop switch next to the control levers in the bucket. if you accidentally pushed it down, the bucket will not operate. Pull it back up and you're in business. it just looks like a round button I belive to the left of the control levers.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 7, 2005)

does it have safety interlocks in the outriggers? do the outriggers have to be down for the boom to operate? I used one that had them, with rain and cold weather, they would freeze (stick) in the outrigger up position and disallow the boom to operate. 
-Ralph


----------



## DDM (Mar 7, 2005)

Does it have a Dump on it? Mine wont operate if the dump valve is not screwed in tight.


----------



## DDM (Mar 7, 2005)

MIne being a diesel You can turn the key off and engine still runs. I have turned off the key for whatever reason and forgot and the outriggers go down but the bucket wont function.....


----------



## richiemaier (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey guys thanks for the input. I have another question, sorry im a newbie at this. What is the round cylinder located on top of the pedestal for the boom? Its an electrical device of some type,could that be the problem ? thanks richie


----------



## Al Smith (Mar 8, 2005)

I am not familiar with the asplundh truck,but on the high rangers,there is a safety switch,on the stationary portion of the turret.The"dead man" switch,on the controls in the bucket,is a simple pressure device.This activates a pneumatic/electrical switch ,in the lower boom,which opens a solenoid valve,thus allowing oil flow.This safety switch bypasses the "deadman" switch.Some trucks had a diverter valve,that diverted the flow to a chip box dump.The fluid will only go to either the lift or the dump,not both,at the same time.


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd try to find a service/owners manual. You really want to get to know the equipment you trust your life to inside and out.


----------



## glens (Mar 8, 2005)

You might go to the Asplundh website and have a look around.&nbsp; Seems I was doing that not to long ago and either there or another site they might direct you to regarding used equipment had a list of bucket stuff that was supposed to be put permanently out of service.

Well, here it is: http://www.asplundh.com/bulletin.html so you might be half okay...


----------



## DDM (Mar 8, 2005)

glens said:


> You might go to the Asplundh website and have a look around.&nbsp; Seems I was doing that not to long ago and either there or another site they might direct you to regarding used equipment had a list of bucket stuff that was supposed to be put permanently out of service.
> 
> Well, here it is: http://www.asplundh.com/bulletin.html so you might be half okay...





They Want you to put it out of service to end There liability. They used to go around to auctions and buy up Older units so they could scrap them.

Okay I responded before i re read it i thought it was destroy at 15 Yrs.....


----------



## glens (Mar 8, 2005)

Gotta agree with them a little.&nbsp; Using an aerial lift that's got more than 15 years since its last rebuild doesn't sound like a grand idea, really.


----------



## DDM (Mar 9, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> I had a 1976year LR50 that they stopped supporting at 25 years. That sucked because it worked fine and was in good shape.
> 
> Dan



A talked to a fellow that works on Asplundh/Altec He told me they were the same part #'s for Many years and you just needed a Serial# for a newer unit to get parts.


----------



## lxt (Mar 9, 2005)

You Should Go To Asplundh Trees Website, They State Any Bucket Truck More Than 20 Yrs Old Should Be Taken Out Of Service. The Accident Rate Of Bucket & Boom Shear Along With Leveling Cable Malfunction Is Very Common. Check Out Asplundh Disclaimers Due To Sue Happy People. Asplundh Has A Registration Page For Their Equip. But Over 20yrs No A Happenin!!!


----------



## Al Smith (Mar 9, 2005)

On the subject of boom failures,you might want to do a search,on this site,for a thread titled "Boom failure,Lima Ohio".I would have put in the link,but I'm somewhat computer challenged,so to speak.


----------



## ray benson (Mar 9, 2005)

Boom Failure, Lima Ohio
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=17642&highlight=boom+failure


----------

